# Boat share?



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

We'll be in Destin June 25-July2 and I'd love to go offshore while there. I unfortunately can't afford $1200 to charter a boat to myself. While I've done my fair share of offshore fishing in Cabo, Destin party boats aren't my idea of a good time. I'd be willing to chip in for gas and even do family photos for someone in exchange for a trip. Feel free to PM me here.
Thanks,
Mike


----------

